# Deer Hunting Must Haves



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another must have...2020 Hunting digest. 

There are a lot of rules for hunting deer in Michigan. Most seasoned deer hunters don’t know them without looking them up every year. Fines can add up very quickly.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Another must have...2020 Hunting digest.
> 
> There are a lot of rules for hunting deer in Michigan. Most seasoned deer hunters don’t know them without looking them up every year. Fines can add up very quickly.


Will be picking one up today. Shiawasse was cancelled, not now though, going to apply


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Since you are archery hunting shot placement is critical for recovery. Google is a good source.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Dish7 said:


> Personally, I can't think of a situation where binoculars are not a game changer. I would not head to the woods without them. JMO.


Years back I never carried binoculars. Finally bought a lower end but decent pair, Leupold Yosemite, and now glass constantly. I hunt in an area that is very thick. Even rifle shoots are always less than 50 or 60 yards. It's amazing what one can see beyond a tree line or through the brush with binoculars. Has helped me get the drop on deer that I would have otherwise not seen or possible been seen by them first.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wool outer garments. Develop an eye for finding travel routes. Travel light, this isnt a safari.
A weapon, a flashlight, a knife, a rope, a handheld GPS W/topo chip, magnesium fire starter or Bic lighter, pocket compass.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

fishnpbr said:


> Years back I never carried binoculars. Finally bought a lower end but decent pair, Leupold Yosemite, and now glass constantly. I hunt in an area that is very thick. Even rifle shoots are always less than 50 or 60 yards. It's amazing what one can see beyond a tree line or through the brush with binoculars. Has helped me get the drop on deer that I would have otherwise not seen or possible been seen by them first.


Exactly. The last 15 minutes of a morning sit is spent gassing. Couldn't begin to count how many deer that I have spotted when I thought things were dead. Arrowed one of my best bucks this way.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Exactly. The last 15 minutes of a morning sit is spent gassing. Couldn't begin to count how many deer that I have spotted when I thought things were dead. Arrowed one of my best bucks this way.


Was bedded near by ?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

snortwheeze said:


> Was bedded near by ?


No, slowly following/tending a doe headed in my direction through thick cover about 100 yards out. I spotted the doe twitch and kept watching. Then spotted a tine behind her. I don't want sabotage this thread with a long story, lol. I first spotted them at about 10:40 am. Arrowed that buck at 4:15 pm. They were within 75 yards the whole day. If you can think of a rutting behavior, I witnessed it that day. Absolutely amazing day...and I would have gotten down and spooked them without binos.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dish7 said:


> No, slowly following/tending a doe headed in my direction through thick cover about 100 yards out. I spotted the doe twitch and kept watching. Then spotted a tine behind her. I don't want sabotage this thread with a long story, lol. I first spotted them at about 10:40 am. Arrowed that buck at 4:15 pm. They were within 75 yards the whole day. If you can think of a rutting behavior, I witnessed it that day. Absolutely amazing day...and I would have gotten down and spooked them without binos.


[ I don't want sabotage this thread with a long story].
And you claim to be a deer hunter?:lol:

It's o.k.. You can work on developing the skill.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another must have is a target butt to sight in and practice shooting into. If your crossbow doesn’t have the means to decock without firing you will need to sacrifice a bolt. They do make a special bolt just for that purpose.


----------



## Hausser (Dec 20, 2019)

If you decide to hunt during cold and/or wet/snowy conditions, you'll be glad you have chemical hand warmers to put in your boots, gloves, and at the base of your neck. Once a bitter chill sets in, you have to move to warm up or quit the hunt that outing.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a small draw string bag my wife made. Short piece of rope, knife, rubber gloves from Docs office, small flashlight,
and a Zippo that I found at a garage sale few yrs ago-loaded w/ fluid. I dont take it w/ me in the AM but do for the eve.

Few extra rounds in pocket and gloves/mittens.


----------



## 50yearsadeerhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

B.Ziegler said:


> I'm a rookie at this whole deer hunting thing, I have never been and it's a goal of mine to get out and deer hunt this fall. I'm an avid Duck Hunter, so there will be a change of scenery for me. My question for you is what are some must have items you would recommend (I already have a weapon of choice..lol) or tips for scouting?


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I am 53 this year. Been hunting since I was 14yrs old. The one item beyond the essentials (license, knowledge, deer, weapon, knife, warm boots, warm clothes) that I would list as a must have that others might consider a luxury item is a hand muff. I have used one since I was 16yrs old. Made our own back then and now there are better commercial versions. If my hands and feet are warm, I can stay in the stand much quieter and longer. And patience is what you need when you start.....without it, you have to rely on luck. Doing the homework and setting up properly all goes out the window if you can't put in the time. I need to be warm to do that.

https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=hunting+hand+muff&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## Jaspo (Dec 9, 2011)

A compass!! It doesn't matter how well you know a piece of property, if you're tracking with your head down way after dark, it's really easy to get turned around.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

TheLionsFan said:


> Not trying to be funny, but TOILET PAPER. There’s few things worse than having to go #2 and realizing u don’t have any. It’s lightweight, takes up minimal room, and can make a huge difference in your ability to stay clean and comfy.
> 
> I also would agree with patience being huge, although u can’t buy it. Make yourself have it.
> 
> ...


TP is also a good trail marker if you are following a blood trail and backup firestarter incase you ever need to camp out over night.

Heres what I bring:
Weapon of choice
Warm clothes with multiple layers
Grunt call, also used to cover my entrance and exit not just calling deer
pocket saw and paracord550, you can cut down some small trees and tie deers legs to it, helps a ton carrying deer out this way
water
rangefinder because I primarily bowhunt
snacks if its a long sit
TP if its a long sit
hotseat butt pad
gloves and face covering
waterproof boots
flashlight is a must have
knife for gutting is a must
small hatchet if I dont have my pocket saw

I carry everything in a simple over the shoulder range bag. Use carabiners for attaching other items I dont always bring out. I like to hunt in comfort and have everything I need to make extraction easy if I get a deer down. Always plan to stay out hours later then you expect, sometimes a bad hit requires night tracking or you might just get a deer that wants to hang around your stand after shooting light.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

If you are an avid duck hunter just get rid of 90% of your gear and you'll be good to go 

The one must have IMO is a good portable tree stand. Whether it's a climber or a hang on with sticks nothing has had a more positive impact for me over the years. You need to hunt where the deer want to be.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Buy once, cry once. And nothing beats time in the woods.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

most important thing one needs is the desire to be outside. I think I had more fun when I just had the old single shot 12 gage with me, and a sack lunch.
would just drive to the woods and go out for the day.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

